# Performing The Anyos



## MJS (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought it would be interesting to hear how everyone performs the empty hand anyos.  When I go through them, I like to emphasise a fluid motion.  I try to not be stiff or rigid when doing them.  I see some people however, running through them, taking that flow movement out.  They tend to look more like a hard style karate form, rather than Arnis. 

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 26, 2007)

MJS said:


> I thought it would be interesting to hear how everyone performs the empty hand anyos. When I go through them, I like to emphasise a fluid motion. I try to not be stiff or rigid when doing them. I see some people however, running through them, taking that flow movement out. They tend to look more like a hard style karate form, rather than Arnis.
> 
> Mike


 
I have seen them done both ways and I defintely prefer the flowing fluid Filipino style.  Myself I no longer do them but they are a great help to Modern Arnis practitioners.


----------



## tellner (Feb 26, 2007)

Back when dinosaurs walked the Earth and I did Modern Arnis I was struck by how much the empty hand and weapons forms looked like Karate. I didn't get to see the late GM Presas very much, but that was how he demonstrated them when he was in the area. It's not how he moved, but it's how he had them shown. Dunno what was going on there.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 26, 2007)

There are not alot of clips out there on the anyo's that I have found.
There is one on this page way down at the bottom.  Anyo Isa by
a Modern Arnis practitioner in Michigan.  It literlaly takes* forever* to load.
There are also two full contact stick fighting WEKAF style bouts on the page to view as well.

http://www.modern-arnis.com/videostrainingtips.htm


----------



## robertlk808 (Feb 27, 2007)

I dont know if anyone else browsed through Matt's / DefenseCrafts profile on youtube but here is an clip of Datu Wordens perspective on Anyos / Forms


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 27, 2007)

robertlk808 said:


> I dont know if anyone else browsed through Matt's / DefenseCrafts profile on youtube but here is an clip of Datu Wordens perspective on Anyos / Forms


 
Hey Robert that was a nice clip from Matt on Kelly Worden's take on his perspective.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Excellent post!


----------



## Tswolfman (Feb 28, 2007)

I am new to Modern Arnis. However I was wondering for those oldtimers that Knew the Professor How did he do his Anyos?


----------



## modarnis (Feb 28, 2007)

Tswolfman said:


> I am new to Modern Arnis. However I was wondering for those oldtimers that Knew the Professor How did he do his Anyos?


 
With a significant focus on applications.  Professor always had a concern that people were too hyperfocused on who did the anyos correctly instead of who could use them to solo train application.  In my discussions with him he indicated that there were 4 additional empty hand anyos which he never released.  His approach to anyos, like his approach to the art in general was from a perspective that the art really was all the same, the various entries were different.

My good friend, mentor, teacher Master Brian Zawilinski describes that view Professor had as a room with hundreds of doors.  Its up to you to open one and go someplace


----------



## Seahawk Guy (Feb 28, 2007)

Our school is a TKD school as well as Arnis, so we learned it both ways. As much as I love my TKD training, my heart really goes out to Arnis, so I prefer the flowing type of motion in Anyos.


----------



## Seahawk Guy (Feb 28, 2007)

His approach to anyos, like his approach to the art in general was from a perspective that the art really was all the same, the various entries were different.

Wow, that really brings back memories of the Professor for me, Modarnis! I remember we would ask questions, and his answers would be "It's all the same."


----------



## arnisador (Feb 28, 2007)

modarnis said:


> With a significant focus on applications.



Agreed! He was focused on the use of the techniques.

He also allowed his students wide latitude in how they interpreted the forms. Hard, soft...your choice!


----------



## Morgan (Feb 28, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Agreed! He was focused on the use of the techniques.
> 
> He also allowed his students wide latitude in how they interpreted the forms. Hard, soft...your choice!


 
I attended several seminars and a couple of camps with Professor and i recall seeing a wide range of approaches to the anyos.  My instructor always insisted that we stay with our own kenpo system forms.  I was wondering if people would be willing to put the anyos as clips and post them on this forum with Mr. Hubbard's permission?  

Morgan


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 28, 2007)

Always open to more videos. If anyone needs server space for them, PM me and we'll work out details.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 5, 2007)

Tswolfman said:


> I am new to Modern Arnis. However I was wondering for those oldtimers that Knew the Professor How did he do his Anyos?


 
Actually, quite sloppily.  He neither went rigid nor did he flow through them in one continuous action.  What he did was teach the template and then whoever was the drillmeister did them either hard or soft with the group.  In the Pacific Northwest they tended to be executed more like karate kata.  Kelly Worden is the exception as he liked to do them softer.

I am in total agreement with the writer who said that they were used to open doors to application.  This is where the stress is in my school as regards anyo training.

Yours,
Dan Anderson
MA-80

I find it totally humorous that Kelly's first movement (brush-grab-strike) of anyo 1 is the same a s mine - open handed.  Inside heavy humor.


----------



## tellner (Mar 5, 2007)

And Kelly only softened them up and smoothed them down some years later.


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 7, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> There are not alot of clips out there on the anyo's that I have found.
> There is one on this page way down at the bottom. Anyo Isa by
> a Modern Arnis practitioner in Michigan. It literlaly takes* forever* to load.
> There are also two full contact stick fighting WEKAF style bouts on the page to view as well.
> ...


Good find! This is site belongs to Seigi, who is a MT member.


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 7, 2007)

Dan Anderson said:


> Kelly Worden is the exception as he liked to do them softer.


Neat.  I didn't know that.  This is the only way I've ever known it to be.


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, us "Kung-fu" types with our soft circular motions were guilty of that too.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 8, 2007)

Flatlander said:


> Neat. I didn't know that. This is the only way I've ever known it to be.


 
Most of the empty hand anyos (1-5 particularly) were done in more of a  karate/taekwondo cadence.  In the beginning most of the practitioners who were introduced to them were from that kind of background.

Yours,
Dan Anderson
MA-80


----------



## arnisador (Mar 9, 2007)

Dan Anderson said:


> Most of the empty hand anyos (1-5 particularly) were done in more of a  karate/taekwondo cadence.  In the beginning most of the practitioners who were introduced to them were from that kind of background.



As was the Professor! So, teher were at least two reasons for this. I remember them being demonstrated in Shotokan style almost always, unless the point was being made that you _could_ also do them another way.


----------

